# Netbeans - WakaTime - Plugin sendet keine Daten



## JavaMichael (27. Jun 2021)

Hallo,

nach etlichen Anläufen bekomme ich das WakaTime - Plugin unter Netbeans nicht zum laufen. Ich habe es, wie auf der Seite von WakaTime beschrieben steht, einschließlich dem API - Code unter Netbeans installiert.

Ich glaube, dass es an einer nicht funktionierenden Internetverbindung bei Netbeans scheitert. Wenn man auf "Options" und dann auf "General" geht, dann kann man dort
die Verbindung durch "Test Connection" überprüfen lassen. Dies schlägt bei mir stets fehl, egal, was ich mache. Dementsprechen funktionieren die Einträge "No Proxy" und "Use System Proxy Settings" und "Manual Proxy Settings" nicht. Bei den Manual - Settings habe ich selbst versucht, Proxy - IPs mit den Portnummern einzutragen. Eine Liste davon habe ich bei "https://www.netzwelt.de/proxy/index.html" gefunden.

Ansonsten habe ich ein Forum gelesen, welches folgende Zusatzzeile in der Netbeans.conf - Datei empfiehlt: "-J-Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true". Auch das hat nicht funktioniert.

Könnte mir jemand einen Hinweis darauf geben, was ich noch versuchen kann ?

Vielen Dank,

Michael


----------



## mihe7 (27. Jun 2021)

Du solltest "Use System Proxy Settings" oder "No Proxy" verwenden. Bei mir dürfte das auf "No Proxy" stehen, weil ich weiß, dass ich keinen solchen verwende 

Hast Du evtl. eine Firewall laufen, die den Zugriff aufs Internet von NetBeans heraus blockiert?


----------



## JavaMichael (1. Jul 2021)

Danke für den Beitrag. Ich habe nun die Windows - Firewall - Optionen geöffnet und bei Netbeans sowohl den privaten, als auch den öffentlichen Zugriff erlaubt. Danach wurde Netbeans neu gestartet, aber es gibt immer noch keinen Internetzugriff. Außerdem habe ich da wieder alle erdenklichen Einstellungen, wie "System Proxy Settings" oder "No Proxy" ausprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg, denn der Knopf "Test Connection" schlägt immer fehl.

Woran könnte es sonst noch liegen ?


----------



## mihe7 (1. Jul 2021)

Welche NetBeans Version verwendest Du eigentlich? Ansonsten würde ich die Firewall für einen Test mal kurzzeitig komplett deaktivieren.


----------



## LimDul (1. Jul 2021)

Mal eine Frage, wie ist der Rechner ans Internet angebunden? Reden wir hier über eine private, normale Internetverbindung oder über ein Firmennetz mit transparenten Zwangs-Proxy (bzgl. letzterem weiß ich das es eine Qual war, Eclipse dazu zu bringen, ins Netz sich zu verbinden, ob das bei Netbeans auch so ist - keine Ahnung - würde aber helfen das Problem einzugrenzen)


----------



## JavaMichael (4. Jul 2021)

@mihe7: Nach dem Desktop - Icon ist es Netbeans 12.2. Eventuell werde ich das mit der Deaktivierung einmal ausprobieren.

@LimDul: Es ist ein privates Netz. Der Anbieter ist die Telekom, wir haben eine Fritzbox und von dieser führt ein Kabel an den Rechner.

Aber danke für die Beiträge !


----------

